# Reviews of Bike Events



## mac57 (May 13, 2012)

So many rides to choose from in the Washington and Oregon areas in September. Looking for reviews and recommendations from those who have previously ridden in some of the events, to help narrow the many choices down! Thanks!


----------



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

Peach of a Century is one that should not be missed.

http://www.salembicycleclub.org/content.plx?page=majrides


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I love the Peach too. It's a great route.

Then the next weekend is the Harvest. Great ride as well and a great lunch stop. The 77 miler is harder than the 100 on this one. 

I'll be doing both of these if it's dry.


----------

